# Need someone to resize a GIF file



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Let me know and i'll shoot a PM for you. I'll trow a million creds as well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Let me know and i'll shoot a PM for you. I'll trow a million creds as well.


I can do it.hit me up buddy


----------

